# hmm, just a few questions.



## bamdy (Apr 14, 2012)

Just wondering my 4 almost 5 month old girl looks like she is pregnant, but im not sure. You can see where her nipples are, and she is a bit fatter, but i maybe just forcing my self to think she is when she really isn't. So my main question is, do they usaly show there nipples or is there a good chance shes preganant, thanks


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Has she been exposed to a male?


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

Rat gestation is only 21-23 days so like Korra said, unless she's been exposed to a male since that many days ago, she wont be.
I have a fat rat who's nipples are always showing, too XD haha


----------



## bamdy (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes she has, i had got three from a friend who breeds them, one turned out to be a male, i just let him stay with them anyways seeing if i could get a litter and have some more rats, i gotta lot of spare time and im building a huge rat cage so space is no issue for them.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Not smart 

You say they, so I am assuming you have at least 2 females. That is 30 potential pups. That is ALOT of caging. And in 5 weeks time, all of them can breed. 
It's too late now I'm sure, but think things through better once pups are born. And separate the male NOW, he can get them pregnant again the moment they have their pups.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Yikes. If you got 3 and 1 turned out male, that means the other two females could BOTH be preggers. A lot of spare time or huge cage...either way, you might be looking at a LOT of babies. o_0 Might want to use that spare time to start finding homes, just in case. No offense.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Noooobody reads these forum rules. Lol.

The palm imprint on my forehead is masssivveee right now.


Rats can pop out as high as 20 babies. The bucks can breed with the doe 24 hours after she gives birth, successfully. She will need to be in a specially set up cage alone with her babies. She will require special foods, special beddings, and special attention. There can be complications with her, with the pups. What if she doesn't or can't nurse them? By 5 weeks, if they make it, on the very day, the babies can and WILL breed with one another. So there you go again. And the cute part is, they aren't really even weaned until 5 weeks. They all have to be separated by gender, and obviously a lot of people seem to be unable to tell testicles from vulvas. Then, eventually you are gonna have some sort of hormonal aggression between the males, be them brothers or not. Are you prepared to have them neutered to fix it? Are you prepared for the vet bills for upwards of 40 rats? Because it's highly likely both your does are pregnant, not just one. 
Can you feed them, house them, vet them, clean them, pay individual attention to each and every one every single day for their 2-3 year old life? Doubt it.

Why oh why did you do this to these rats?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

The thing is, aside from the fact that baby rats are gorgeous and you have time and space and whatever else, it is still a risk you're taking to let your rats breed. Things can go wrong, and sadly a lot of people choose to ignore that until it happens. The female can have complications, she can die. The pups could all die, too. 

Say they don't, though. Say mom and, oh, for example, thirty-odd pups survive. That's roughly two/three years ahead paying for bedding, food, toys, treats, etc. Not to mention vet bills. Depending on where you live, there's even bin charges. Where I live, they charge you for taking away your rubbish every week based on how heavy it is. I don't have to tell you how heavy the dirty litter of fifteen rats can get. It's a lot of responsibility. It might sound like a whole lot of preaching (in some places, it might just be that) but a lot of people here joined with little more than the knowledge google and a pet store provided them with. It's hard to take care of any animal the *right* way, no matter how simple their needs might sound. 

That said, what's done is done. Just think about what I said. The novelty wears off and you've got a lot of adult rats demanding time and space and eating up your funds. It would be for the best that neither female is pregnant, hopefully you can see that now.


----------



## bamdy (Apr 14, 2012)

alrighty, where do i start, for one i already know all things you guys are bashing me for i never ment for this to orignaly happen, just tried to make my males life a little better, but OBVOUSLY i was wrong for doing so, if you guys would rather bash me and give me nothing but negitive feed back, your doing just as good as i am for them. Unless someone is yenno going to give me any HELPFUL input i would be great-full to have it, otherwise dont bother your not helping the rats by bashing me.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

No one is bashing you. We have all been trying to help your rats. We answered your question too. It is 99% sure that she is pregnant if she has been with a male for any substantial period of time.


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Everyone is just trying to help you and your rats. You did, however, break a forum rule.

In terms of helpful advice, I would suggest that you start searching for homes *now* before you have 30 babies and nowhere to keep them.

Don't look at it as "bashing", we just want to help you create good lives for your rats and I understand that you probably had good intentions, but since your intentions would not lead to a good result, we're informing you so that you do not make that mistake again and you and your rats can be happy.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Hate to burst your bubble, but you didn't ask for advice. All you asked was do nipples show when pregnant and you got your answer.

"i never ment for this to orignaly happen, just tried to make my males life a little better, but OBVOUSLY i was wrong for doing so,"
You obviously did, or you wouldn't have let him remain in the cage in HOPES of the does being impregnated. And yes, you were. Make his life better? You realize they're rats and not dolphins, right? He's not missing out on anything.

But now you have to face the reality of what you've done.


----------



## bamdy (Apr 14, 2012)

okay thank you. not saying you were bashing me,because you by anymeans didnt, but others were hating on my ideas and things i wanted to do.. if they got a problem with it so be it, it's not going to change what i want to do. anyways thanks again.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't mean to come across as bashing you. But it does get old when person after person comes on, ignores the "no intentional breeding" rule, asks for advice, then goes on the defensive for being told a truth they don't want to hear. 

I'm trying to see what you're saying. Of course it sounds great. Baby rats are gorgeous, they're adorable and lovely and it can be very rewarding when they all live and turn out to be beautiful adult rats. But I'm just trying to tell you it doesn't always go that way, and even if it does go well, they don't stay babies. They grow into big boys and girls who will eat up your funds, and I know that because I've had an accidental litter, and as beautiful and lovely as they are, you can't ignore the fact that they will cost you more than just time if you take care of them the way they deserve to be taken care of.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It is not bashing, it is the honest truth. If you want baby rats, go to a rescue or shelter and see if they have a pregnant momma they will let you foster. That way, you are saving lives, not just unnecessarily adding more to the population.

I am going to lock this thread. You got your answer. Please read the forum rules before making your next post.


----------

